# [SOLVED] pppoe stopped working

## Koala Kid

Hello all,

My pppoe stopped working. I don't know exactly when or what did happen, my guess is it's something with the last coreutils upgrade.

```
mindphaser koala # pppoe-start 

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 44: /bin/id: No such file or directory

pppoe-start: You must be root to run this script

```

As you see, I'm already logged as root...

Any help will be appreciated   :Cool: 

----------

## deface

deface@octane ~ $ qfile /bin/id 

sys-apps/coreutils (/bin/id)

Correct, now run a revdep-rebuild

----------

## Koala Kid

Nope, it didn't help. Actually there was no packages to emerge at all.

----------

## deface

pppoe-start: You must be root to run this script <-- says your not root

----------

## Koala Kid

But I am, actually.

----------

## jamapii

I guess a quick and dirty workaround would be

ln -s /usr/bin/id /bin/id

Some links or duplicates were removed from /bin in the latest coreutils, which might ... expose some breakage

----------

## Koala Kid

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> I guess a quick and dirty workaround would be
> 
> ln -s /usr/bin/id /bin/id
> 
> Some links or duplicates were removed from /bin in the latest coreutils, which might ... expose some breakage

 

I dunno about "dirty", but it was quick indeed... and it worked!!!

Thank you very much.   :Razz: 

----------

## tparker

Thanks for the help - I had this exact same problem and this thread saved me (i'm troubleshooting a dead machine a few hundred miles away through the phone with someone at the other end who knows nothing!).

As much as I love Gentoo, this is yet another example of how (sloppiness?) or sudden changes are not thought through or carried through properly - and yet again I am wondering whether I should switch away from Gentoo for production systems and servers. This isn't the first time I have pulled my hair out over stupid half-baked changes... and unfortunately I feel it won't be the last.

In any case, thanks to jamapii I at least have this resolved now.

- Terence

----------

